# Fantastic Planet



## Judge Spear (Jan 19, 2013)

...

This may be locked for low content, but honestly, I can't think of anything to say on it. I kind of want to know what YOU guys think of this rather...eccentric 1973 film. 

I guess all I can say is that at a young age, this movie absolutely terrified me. o-o
My friend brought it up and asked for my opinion on it. I couldn't say much, sadly.


----------



## Mehru (Jan 19, 2013)

You only had to Google it to see the issue.







Don't be such a cowardly custard! It's not scary... Just creepy. Like that episode of Looney Tunes where Bugs Bunny's bed gets sailed down to that laboratory place with the big red monster and that professor.

[video=youtube;NyRFDeorO7k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=NyRFDeorO7k#![/video]

It is pretty fucking eerie and weird though.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Jan 19, 2013)

From the trailer, it looks like somebody let Terry Gilliam loose on a remake of _Yellow Submarine_, but then decided to make a different film halfway through the production. Not to say it looks bad, though.


----------

